

Js framework to translate spreadsheet into webspp - archlight

I am trying to translate logic from spreadsheet to webpage. spreadsheet basically is taking input from flat file and dbconnection and doing data transformation on the sheet. eventually user will only look at end result in small area which i will translate it into webpage. data input i will put in restful service and on the sheet transformation on client side. data binding and service in angularjs seems good solution. any suggestion very much appreciated. Some data needs to be real time as well. Thank you
======
eddyparkinson
Google spreadsheets will let you view a small area of a spreadsheet in a web
page. This would then leave the problem of getting the flat file and DB data
into the sheet, options for this are google apps script OR google-spreadsheet-
api.

You could post this to stackoverflow.

~~~
archlight
cloud hosting is not my ideal solution as there is data protection issue.
thanks for your suggestion

